# hunting pheasant



## Ben o Hare (Nov 29, 2013)

How do I go about hunting pheasant? 
Can you hunt them in day?


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Ben, have a look in here http://slingshotforum.com/forum/23-slingshot-hunting/

From personal experience I've only ever shot pheasant in the daytime and that wasn't with catapults. Dusk onwards different type of hunting, I'm from gamekeeper stock though and that was never the done thing


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I believe Chief AJ Huffer on Youtube has a video of him shooting a pheasant in broad daylight.


----------



## Ben o Hare (Nov 29, 2013)

Cheers thanks.
Just seen a few clips shouting them when they roost .
Thanks again


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Check out Game Keeper John's youtube channel, group on facebook as well.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Shooting any roosting bird at night is illegal in the UK.

Walk along hedgerows, having a dog with you is a big help though. They like coming out to eat worms when it rains, some are more easily spooked than others, often the young are less jumpy.


----------



## Ben o Hare (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks for that big help .


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

16mm Lead shot is your friend, and if you can afford to be picky; go for the females, they taste better than the males.


----------

